# Gloss it - T.R.V. & Signature Tyre Gloss



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Some people are shiny and some people are matt

I'm more a slight gloss man by nature having a preference of Swissvax Pneu. I've always found glossy products attract dust or at worst sling, so the Pneu sort of suits my requirements.

Pneu works well for my needs but like most only lasts a week (well only looks good for a week anyway).

The gloss it rubber system offer what appears a slight upgrade on the normal. One product is a protectant and the other a super gloss top up.

First up the wheel, washed with a Megs tyre brush and a BTBM mix










The tyres are only a month or so old, but have had a weekly Pneu application (The wheel refurb is finally planed for next month after owning the car for about 3 years!)

First up T.R.V. (Tire, Vinyl and Rubber protectant)










This was massaged in by MF over foam applicator (A duller finish can be obtained by rubbing over with a damp MF).










This left a slightly more shiny finish than my usual Pneu but looked rather dashing.




























I've no idea on durability at the moment, I'll test it on mine as this does a larger mileage but the finish left is very nice.

Next was to apply a layer of Signature Tyre Gloss










You can just use this on it's own, but the cleaning advantage should come from the T.R.V. layer underneath 

Instructions say spray on one or two layers to achieve the required shine. Leave each layer for 2 to 3 mins (IIRC) before buffing to an even shine with a MF over foam.










after a few mins










This was then buffed up with another pad (again a wipe over with a wet mf will apparently knock the shine back a little)














































Not really as over bling as i was expecting an actually rather nice against the black paintwork.

Took it for a drive out after application (birthday shopping trip  and about 45 miles in total) and sling obviously, due to the buffing off of the product was non existent. The shine still looked the same, i.e. no dust stuck to it either :thumb:

I'll report back after it's next wash and for how long the combo looks good 

I think for my car the protectant may well provide a longer term durability which will be a bonus, but the BM will now have more shiny tyres on a weekly basis I may just be slightly converted the shine isn't too much IMHO.

Week One Update Post 21


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

that tyre looks awsome, really liking the reviews the gloss-it products are getting, may have to invest in some of them soon :thumb:

Daniel


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

very nice, t.r.v looks quite good on its own too !


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

tdm said:


> very nice, t.r.v looks quite good on its own too !


Thats exactly what i was thinking!

Looks like some great products there looking forward to the updates. :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

tdm said:


> very nice, t.r.v looks quite good on its own too !


My thoughts too, if it lasts a few weeks this will be a cracking product


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks very nice Jon, although maybe a little glossy for my taste, but as you say, the black might need that extra. I used the Optimum Opti-Bond again today on the MG and didnt buff it and it brought a slight gloss up which I actually quite liked as well. May be converting slightly to a higher gloss level than previously.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice review Jon :thumb:, looks a similar type of finish as 2 layers of Z16 which is what my favoured tyre product of the moment is, so will be interested in how long the Gloss It lasts.

Keep um coming, how many more you got left to write up


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Nice review Jon :thumb:, looks a similar type of finish as 2 layers of Z16 which is what my favoured tyre product of the moment is, so will be interested in how long the Gloss It lasts.
> 
> Keep um coming, how many more you got left to write up


I think I've written up all I can be bothered now (Have you found them all Adam, my wheel cleaning is almost as fast as your waxing lol), but i still have half the bottles left to play with


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks remarkably like, as does the process recommendation of 2-3 mins, 303 Aerospace Protectant.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

PJS said:


> Looks remarkably like, as does the process recommendation of 2-3 mins, 303 Aerospace Protectant.


I can try as i have some 303 protectant somewhere.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Aye, give 303 a try and see for yourself how it looks.
The picture there just screamed 303 when I saw it, and would've made me think it was if you hadn't mentioned what you were using.
Whether it's the same stuff repackaged or has the same durability, I'm not sure.
Be interesting to see what your view is.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

PJS said:


> Aye, give 303 a try and see for yourself how it looks.
> The picture there just screamed 303 when I saw it, and would've made me think it was if you hadn't mentioned what you were using.
> Whether it's the same stuff repackaged or has the same durability, I'm not sure.
> Be interesting to see what your view is.


The spray on product isn't the protectant just a glossy tyre product, the protectant in th gloss it range is more like a wipe on gel.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

So the STG a tyre dressing?
Can you use both, or is it one or the other?
TRVP sounds like the Danasé Diamond Gel (iirc) that I have.


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like very good stuff. No matter how much I love the blackfire gel, and no matter what technique I use with it, it always slings all over the wheels (at a minimum) and I find that when I come to do my weekly alloy clean, most of what I am cleaning off is tyre gel rather than brake dust! 

Perhaps Gloss-It is the solution. :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

PJS said:


> So the STG a tyre dressing?
> Can you use both, or is it one or the other?
> TRVP sounds like the Danasé Diamond Gel (iirc) that I have.


TRV is the protectant (For Tyre, Rubber and Vinyl) that you use first (Gel like)

STG is just a spray on tyre dressing

you can use either alone or both, as here, to get maximum effect.

It's still looking good 5 days



Bluetacker said:


> Looks like very good stuff. No matter how much I love the blackfire gel, and no matter what technique I use with it, it always slings all over the wheels (at a minimum) and I find that when I come to do my weekly alloy clean, most of what I am cleaning off is tyre gel rather than brake dust!
> 
> Perhaps Gloss-It is the solution. :thumb:


Ar5e i've some Blackfire stuff coming today

Oh well the neighbours will like it

The tyres where still looking dust free and still glossy last night so might be a better solution.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

^^I use the Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel and have never had any sling from it.

My only dislike is that I have to wear a disposable glove when applying otherwise you do get it on your hands and the gel has a greasy/slick feel to it which isn't the easiest to wipe off.

I find that it is very durable too - one week on you can still tell that the tyres have something extra albeit the finish has matted in comparison to when first applied.

I have yet to find a better product that suits me but the Gloss-It looks good.

CM


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> ^^I use the Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel and have never had any sling from it.
> 
> My only dislike is that I have to wear a disposable glove when applying otherwise you do get it on your hands and the gel has a greasy/slick feel to it which isn't the easiest to wipe off.
> 
> ...


I'll see how these go and also the Blackfire then, maybe a 50:50 on my car for testing.

I still like the black look from Pneu, but the TRV alone looks like it might be the product of choice, with STG for special occasions.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

With the Blackfire tyre dressing, you do need to leave it to dry for a good few hours before driving, and you need to take care not to fill the edge of the tyre pattern with it, otherwise you can get sling. If in doubt, or if you need to drive sooner, do a light wipedown with a work towel. :thumb:

The Gloss It tyre dressing does look like most other similar products when sprayed on, i.e. 303 looks similar, as does Poorboys Bold & Bright, as does Swissvax Pneu from (what I am told), but it is not a repackaged product.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> With the Blackfire tyre dressing, you do need to leave it to dry for a good few hours before driving, and you need to take care not to fill the edge of the tyre pattern with it, otherwise you can get sling. If in doubt, or if you need to drive sooner, do a light wipedown with a work towel. :thumb:
> 
> The Gloss It tyre dressing does look like most other similar products when sprayed on, i.e. 303 looks similar, as does Poorboys Bold & Bright, as does Swissvax Pneu from (what I am told), but it is not a repackaged product.


Ill get some pics up on the weekend of it after a week, if it stays like last night it'll be a bonny lasting product


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

can i ask one more question. can you use the T.R.V as a base and then use the gloss top up say once a week. sort of like the T.R.V as the polish and the gloss top up as like a wax


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

hallett said:


> can i ask one more question. can you use the T.R.V as a base and then use the gloss top up say once a week. sort of like the T.R.V as the polish and the gloss top up as like a wax


Thats the plan, the spray gloss should last a week and the TRV will be underneath as such continuing the base layer. Once a week wash over with shampoo solution and then reapply the spray


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

*Week 1 update*

Rolled the BM out of the garage this morning, it had only done a few hundred miles but the tyres were still looking pretty good




























Nice and dark and pretty dust and muck clear. All good so far

Car covered as usual in a foam layer of BTBM and then jet washed off



















Another blast of the jet wash shows something water repelling is left on the tyre



then following a bucket wash (tyres just wiped over with a wheel Schmitt)



















So something has easily lasted the week, i've not reapplied the STG today prefering just to leave the tyres to see how long the effect lasts.

I'm assuming at least the TRV is left and if so this might be a great longer term tyre dressing.

Another update next week


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good Jon

Have you had chance to apply the blackfire LL tyre gel to get a side by side comparison?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Looks good Jon
> 
> Have you had chance to apply the blackfire LL tyre gel to get a side by side comparison?


Might try it later if we get a chance, but probably next weekend now

I'll try a three way on one wheel against Pneu as well :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jon, how long did this last for in the end? Do you prefer it to Pneu?

Russ


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Jon, how long did this last for in the end? Do you prefer it to Pneu?
> 
> Russ


It went for about 3 weeks before i overcoated it with the Blackfire stuff. It was still there but you know how it gets Russ lol

I will be doing a tyre product test tomorrow if the weathers fine as i have few new ones to try.

I do prefer the Gloss it TRV to Pneu, now though as it lasts and looks very good.

The spray gloss is also nice but if you want glossy all the time the Blackfire stuff is better

But the Gloss it combo can give you both so has advantages


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you


----------

